# Ads by google



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Lorian,

Just browsing around and noticed in the ads by Google box ads for "buy steroids online". I don't know if you have any control of the content but at least it looks at first glance that the forum sponsors or supports this.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> Lorian,
> 
> Just browsing around and noticed in the ads by Google box ads for "buy steroids online". I don't know if you have any control of the content but at least it looks at first glance that the forum sponsors or supports this.


That is a valid point tbh mate.

I'm sure newbie people that are looking for sources will either get mislead by these sites, or join up here and ask for sources in the belief that it is tolerated given the content of some ads.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Unfortunately I have very limited control over the ads which Google display.

If I could disable just the buy steroids online ads I would, but I can't. At the moment they are a necessary evil because on balance the positives of carrying AdWords outweigh the negatives.

Google are constantly evolving though so hopefully I'll get more control over the content in the future.

L


----------

